# Sealing Stainless Steel Pot Leak



## keifer33 (9/5/11)

Well after spending a fair chunk of time getting my new pot ready I finally got to test it out yesterday. Well as always it definitely didn't go smoothly. The pot I purchased is stainless steel and has four rivet like inserts holding the handles on the pot as seen in the picture attached. In short a few leak and allow liquid to leave the pot on drip everywhere with some just almost allowing a free flow. I managed to make it through the mash where they are submerged to the boil where they where no longer submerged by clogging up the wholes on the outside but obviously cant use this as a long term technique. 









Now comes my main dilemma...how do I seal it? I have a tube of Selley's 401 Silicone (Link)which is heat resistant well above the temp I require and ok for 'incidental' food contact (unsure what they are trying to imply). I was hoping to just rub this around these rivets on the inside of the pot to seal the minor gap. Can anyone see any better way about this or a better product as im lost for reasonable ideas. They will normally just be submerged during the mash and only on a few occasions with a high gravity long brew will they be submerged for part of the boil with my calculations.


----------



## QldKev (9/5/11)

I assume is it another 'Handy Imports' quality product

I would contact them about it. Failing that talk to a local metal working shop about getting it soldered up properly and then you will be able to forget about it permanently.


----------



## roller997 (9/5/11)

Assuming you are looking for the cheapest option, I would shop around for other silicone which is sold more on its suitability for food. Dow Corning and Bostik also have silicone sealants, some of which might be more suitable. It might be best just to visit a Bunnings and look at all of the options. 

As QldKev mentioned, the ideal option if you have access to friends who are skilled at welding stainess is to touch up the spots and seal them properly. If you have to pay someone for that job, it might seem expensive in comparison to the cost of the original pot.

I had the same issue as you with some cheap pots purchased online and as it was the Heat Exchanger, I fixed it with by applying a tick layer of a suitable plumbing silicone (rated to about 150 degrees) and I didn't care about the suitability for food as it was only going to heat the water the coil sits in. One consideratation with silicone is that if you use it as a mash tun then you might have grains rubbing against it all the time and eventually it might come loose again.
Is your pot one of the pots from Ebay? I purchased two 98liter pots from a guy called HandyImports and the pots were really poor quality. I was lucky to have paid with Paypal and got my money back. 
These pots started getting spots of rust after using plain water in them for 2 hours and they were so badly manufactured that some folks reported leaking pinprick holes in the pot itself. 
When I rang him, the guy admitted to me on the phone that the chinese manufacturers sent him a batch which had some significant quality issues but it looks like it hasn't stopped him from trying to sell them to other unsuspecting "customers". The one which looked like it was manufactured OKish didn't leak from the handles as I filled it and left water in it for 2 hours. I was stoked when it appeared to be fine until I looked at it the next day and discovered rust spots. The other one was so badly manufactured, that it looked that the welds would not be good enough to keep the water in the pot so I sent that one back before even testing. 

Best of luck

Roller


----------



## Blackapple (9/5/11)

They look like rivets, so if you get a heavy hammer or weight (Dolly) and a ball pein hammer you should be able to tighten them up.

Place the dolly on one side of the rivet and hammer the other side with the round end of the pein.

Have a few pracitice shots, as every time you miss you have to buy every one on this thread a beer.

Happy riveting


----------



## keifer33 (9/5/11)

Nah my pot isn't from eBay I got it from a local store but as I have drilled a few holes in it my chances of an exchange aren't good. I didnt really want to pay someone to fix it as I may aswell just cut my losses and get another pot. Will look around Bunnings tomorrow for some other silicons but last time I could only find the one I listed and as I BIAB it wont be getting much wear and tear. Just a bit worried about using a something not overly rated to be food grade although it will be in a small amount.


----------



## kelbygreen (9/5/11)

I would try to tighten the rivets myself fill with water and leave over night put it in something that will hold the water so if it does leak you can see and see how much.For silicone being food grade I would not worry to much more look at high temp silicone as I assume you will boil it in the pot so it will sanitise everything. Only thing I can see is you should clean it straight away and soak it in napi san/ sodium perc for a few days. The pot doesnt look of high quality the handles have been tack welded on and then riveted and not very well if it leaks. Not sure what you paid but I hope it wasnt as much as a good quality pot. 

My question is is the inside of the pot blackened or is that just the way it turned out?


----------



## keifer33 (10/5/11)

I didnt pay alot but still would like to get my moneys worth. The pot is fairly clean for only being used once it is just the photo showing it a bit black. Have also been recommended JBWeld which after googling appears people have used it for similar applications and the website states its non-toxic once set.

Also found this which looks pretty good stuff
http://www.kasonind.com/index.php/products...licone_sealant/


----------



## Zizzle (10/5/11)

Get some silver solder and a cheap propane/MAP gas torch.

5 minute job tops.


----------



## tavas (10/5/11)

Drill the rivets out. Get a small piece of silicon or rubber (Clark Rubber should be able to get you some), and use it as a gasket between the handle and pot. Use small stainless bolts to bolt the handle back on.

Or, drill the rivets, plug it with food grade silastic, and bolt back up.


----------



## Bizier (10/5/11)

Zizzle said:


> Get some silver solder and a cheap propane/MAP gas torch.
> 
> 5 minute job tops.



+1


----------



## keifer33 (10/5/11)

Thanks for all the good responses guys a lot of research to do now. The more I fiddle with it the more obvious its lack of quality becomes. Like the idea of removing the rivets and using bolts as a replacement as they will be stronger as one of the rivets is already a tad lose and that's just moving it empty let alone full. Definetly going to invest in a Robinox...I have learnt my lesson and get something that will last for ages.


----------

